# Animal groups in bitter cash row



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

*The Scottish SPCA has accused the RSPCA of "stealing food from the mouths" of animals north of the border by taking donations intended for Scotland.* 
The SSPCA has launched a campaign calling for the organisation for England and Wales to stop fund-raising and advertising north of the border. 
Newspaper adverts warn the public that any donations made to the RSPCA will not save animals in Scotland. 
The RSPCA insisted it did not deliberately advertise in Scotland. 
It also said it did not run fundraising campaigns in Scotland where this could be avoided. 
The SSPCA has taken out full-page adverts in Scottish newspapers calling on the RSPCA to make it clear it does not help a single animal in Scotland.


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

Yeah it pisses me off big time and it DOES advertise in Scotland thats twaddle.


----------

